# Revised EOS-1D X Auto Focus Guide Book Now Available



## Steve Todd (Feb 13, 2014)

The following link will take you to the revised 1DX AF Guide Book: 

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml

Lots of good stuff per the firmware 2.0.3 update! PDF to download the guide is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Steve Todd (Feb 13, 2014)

You're most welcome Neuro!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 13, 2014)

*1DX AF guidebook updated by Canon*

Guide updated in February 2014

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml

Will anything similar trickle down to the 5D3? Somehow, I don't think so ... I could use Auto-ISO with EC in manual mode :'( :'(


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting - now a little light reading!


----------



## RGF (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I'm traveling and it will be very handy to review while I am on this trip.


----------



## brett b (Feb 16, 2014)

Great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank's for posting


----------



## apersson850 (Feb 19, 2014)

The new guidebook doesn't print well as a booklet, even if you have a duplex printer. Not much you can do if you only have Acrobat Reader, but I used Acrobat Pro 8 to look at the file. It turned out they had put page 56 first in the file, not last, and that made my printer utterly confused. I just removed page 56, from its position before page 1, and then the file printed nicely as a booklet. It's one page short now, but the printer driver just fills in that last page with a blank, which it was supposed to be anyway.

This is just for you who perhaps want to print this file as a booklet. Now you know what to do.


----------



## caruser (Feb 19, 2014)

A good reminder to finally dig into the Servo customisation features of the 1DX; I quickly got comfortable with everything else the 1DX offers, but that's ... one heck of a large subject and coming from the 5D2 I still lack a lot of experience with advanced AF!


----------

